# algae problems! please help!



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive noticed that I have green algae spreading on the sides of my tank in spots... and I do have like 4 otto catfish and an SAE. My tank is planted and only about 11 gallons. Also my tank does not sit in direct sunlight so I dont understand... please help


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

otos really like brown algae and may not necessarily eat the green spots,

if you have your lights on for too long, you will get some green spot, its normal to have to clean the tank by hand, you cant count on a fish to do your cleaning


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Get rid of Green Spot Algae? | AquaScaping World Forum interesting conversation


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long is your light on for? You don't want to dose with phosphates unless you have plants or higher light levels, like the link above states.


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

check how much phosphate you have in the water. I just started a 20 gal planted tank to raise plants for my 90 gal tank. Algae went crazy. Turns out my tap water has tone of phosphates. Reducing that now with Phosphate-E. careful with that stuff, need good mechanical filter media and do it SLOWLY


----------

